# Microsoft changes their mind, Xbox One Will Not Require Internet, Restrict Used Games



## Vagabond (Jun 19, 2013)

> Microsoft has changed its policies regarding Xbox One?s internet requirements, used game restrictions and more.
> 
> Contrary to the details announced earlier this month, Microsoft has now confirmed news originally reported on Giant Bomb that Xbox One will not require an internet connection to play offline games or need to check in every 24 hours; instead, internet will only be required when initially setting up the console.
> 
> ...



lol Microsoft


----------



## Spock (Jun 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 19, 2013)

Pathetic, they're literally begging the fans to come back.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 19, 2013)

Well at least they learned their lesson.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jun 19, 2013)

What clowns, I knew they would do this as damage control. Now if they lower the price I might consider getting it over the PS4.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jun 19, 2013)

You still need an internet connection to set it up.  I refuse to buy it.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 19, 2013)

That's nice and all, the PS4 still is better and cheaper. I'm not a specific fan of either system, but it just seems pretty obvious.


----------



## Phenom (Jun 19, 2013)

Makes it easier for me to get an Xbox One.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 19, 2013)

[youtube]0OwKZTHBa38[/youtube]

These two raise some interesting points towards the end.


----------



## Vagabond (Jun 19, 2013)

Graeme said:


> That's nice and all, the PS4 still is better and cheaper. I'm not a specific fan of either system, but it just seems pretty obvious.



Pretty much this. I have a ps3 and im gonna buy its successor, the price alone is a big deal breaker.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 19, 2013)

its too late now


----------



## Vermin (Jun 19, 2013)

shouldn't have done it in the first place


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 19, 2013)

Vagabond said:


> lol Microsoft


**


----------



## Doge (Jun 19, 2013)

1.) You're still forced to get the Kinect along with the Xbox console, more than likely driving up the price.  Their excuse is that it'll make developers more inclined to use it.  

2.) PS+ is by far the superior online service.  More free games?  Count me in.

3.) $100 less for a slightly more powerful machine and a much more innovative controller.


----------



## Blue (Jun 19, 2013)

kresh said:


> 2.) PS+ is by far the superior online service.  More free games?  Count me in.



lol no

Anyway, if history is any guide, the more powerful console always does less well at first, but then catches up. If the Xbox One has more games than the PS3 and the Xbox did when they launched, it will undoubtedly do well.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 19, 2013)

_"Oh shit. Maybe this wasn't a good idea."_


----------



## rac585 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Pathetic, they're literally begging the fans to come back.



or maybe it was all a ruse. first they start huge controversy with their shitty restrictions. then they get their 'name in the paper' once more by pretending to listen to the fans and look like heroes.

regardless. this changes nothing for me. i'm still going for ps4.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 19, 2013)

Welp, Sony unintentionally set DRM back years by forcing Microsoft to remove it so it could compete with PS4.

I'n any regard now I'd consider getting an Xbox1 over PS4 if it wasn't for the forced Kinect Bullshit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not so pig headed or overly loyal to sony (THOUGH I DO FUCKING LOVE MY VAIO COMPUTER) that I can't get an xbone now that some of my major gripes with it have been essentially reversed


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2013)

I told you people control the companies, not the other way around.

A lesson in economics for all those who fear corporations.

The people won.

And Microsoft has already taken irreversible damage from negative press due to their previous choices.


----------



## Blue (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought an original Xbox on launch day and own 200 shares of Microsoft stock so I'm just going to pretend it never bothered me and carry on.

I'm still not getting either a One or a PS4 until the prices come down. I can wait a year to save 500 bucks.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jun 19, 2013)

The main reason why people buy games: control! Games wouldn't exist, if gamers weren't given control of the worlds and the consoles we buy; they wouldn't be categorised as a game; they'd be just another movie/show out of our direct control. As such, it was perfectly understandable that gamers switched their allegiance from Xbox to PS.

Oh well... what's done is done, but it has been undone... I personally have no real allegiance to any console. I was going to buy PS4, since I just couldn't find any thing horribly wrong with it and it seemed to have everything the Xbox One had, with the added bonus of being cheaper, not to mention being the majority of gamers choice of console. ...now, I'm not quite sure which one to purchase....


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 19, 2013)

PS4 pre order cancelled.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 19, 2013)

If they didn't shoot themselves in the foot the first time then they wouldn't have to backpedal so hard.

Xbox One? More like Xbox One-Eighty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2013)

lololol people that are thinking of buying this system.

As mentioned by some peeps in the Xbox thread ........ they can easily just give an update and reinforce DMR


----------



## Delicious (Jun 19, 2013)

the price still doesnt help them


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2013)

eh?  i guess this is a big enough deal to be here.  What kind of precedent does this set?  What if it's just a long con to implement it in a patch?  What's sony gonna do with all that swagger fading fast?  This is a better version of the presidential race, and that creeps me out in a 'this a distraction?' sorta way.  Yet I can't look away, least not yet.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2013)

Many people are still not buying this piece of shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2013)

Now they lost the one thing that made the One interesting. It's now just a crippled 360.

EDIT: And, ironically, Steam is picking it up and running with it. Microsoft just keeps making stupid mistake after stupid mistake. And the community eats it up.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 19, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> PS4 pre order cancelled.



Still not a very good idea:

1.) Microsoft was planning on massive DRM and just had to do an about-face in the face of startling statistics like the number of PS4 vs. Xbox1 pre-orders, amazon polls that say 95% of users prefer PS4, and their poor reception at E3. It's safe to say that this entire system was built around the concept of DRM and Microsoft is only tweaking it to the bare minimum so the system is playable. There's going to be a lot of shenanigans ahead, and just what the system can do now is unclear. My guess is you can't simply pull the plug on the entire concept of the system, and it's going to be quite complicated to do things that are basic on PS4.

2.) It's $100 cheaper than xbox1

3.) There's still the kinect always-watching always-listening bullshit.

4.) It isn't named Xbox1, which is stupid as fuck and makes no goddamn sense.

5.) It's sill not worth Halo, which is the only reason you really need an Xbox vs. Playstation anyway.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 19, 2013)

Nope.  I still don't trust them. 

I guess they finally stopped being in denial about it.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Jun 20, 2013)

Are xbox fans seriously delusional to think this really means anything? All this will come back in a year through a firmware update. XB1 owners will bitch for a bit, but now Msoft has even more initial buyers stuck with DRM and 24 hr big brother check in


----------



## Scud (Jun 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Pathetic, they're literally begging the fans to come back.




Well, he's got the facial expression down


----------



## Əyin (Jun 20, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cSifI1HtUc[/youtube]


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 20, 2013)

kresh said:


> 2.)* PS+ is by far the superior online service.*  More free games?  Count me in.



 **


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PureWIN (Jun 20, 2013)

kresh said:


> 2.) PS+ is by far the superior online service.  More free games?  Count me in.



We all know PS4 >>> Xbox 180, but don't ruin your credibility by making these ridiculous statements. Xbox Live is always up, robust, and it hasn't gotten hacked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> We all know PS4 >>> Xbox 180, but don't ruin your credibility by making these ridiculous statements. Xbox Live is always up, robust, and it hasn't gotten hacked.


Xbox Live hides basic shit behind a paywall.
PS+ gives free games n shit

XBL is only just doing that.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 20, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> We all know PS4 >>> Xbox 180, but don't ruin your credibility by making these ridiculous statements. Xbox Live is always up, robust, and it hasn't gotten hacked.



Live is not always up, in fact it goes down quite often.  You are correct that it has not yet been hacked, that's not to say it never will be.

It's also true though that PS+ gives you far more value for your dollar than Live Gold does.  It's really not even the least bit comparable.  $50 per year instead of $60 and they give you a shit load of games each year as well as pretty good sales as well.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not getting Xbox.


----------



## Hwon (Jun 20, 2013)

Many people didn't realize that not only was this a DRM money grab for next gen games, but also it was an attempt to enact polices that eliminate older gen markets and it is a policy because there is no technical limitation of a console to have backwards compatibility.  When someone's 360 red rings in the future and there is no means for replacement that person's ability to play 360 games will be gone permanently.  Similarly, before this announced changed the once-a-day internet connection required for play meant there was no guarantee that down the road when xb1 xbox live services were cut as newer gen systems were added that you'd still have access to the games.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Watch how they patch that shit right back in a year later. Still not paying $499 for a fancy cable box.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, damage has been done. It will win some few fans back, but the negative publicity is still around and won't go away for a while. And there is a possibility of a patch update triggering the DRM again.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 20, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Still not a very good idea:
> 
> 1.) Microsoft was planning on massive DRM and just had to do an about-face in the face of startling statistics like the number of PS4 vs. Xbox1 pre-orders, amazon polls that say 95% of users prefer PS4, and their poor reception at E3. It's safe to say that this entire system was built around the concept of DRM and Microsoft is only tweaking it to the bare minimum so the system is playable. There's going to be a lot of shenanigans ahead, and just what the system can do now is unclear. My guess is you can't simply pull the plug on the entire concept of the system, and it's going to be quite complicated to do things that are basic on PS4.
> 
> ...



6.) Microsoft has a fine print included with the Xbox One. "Any of these derpaderpaderps are subject to change blahblahblah..." ... Okay, I'm bad with quotes.  Sue me. The point is, nothing is keeping them from reinstating these restrictions AFTER people have bought the console. >_>


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Why do they call it the xbox one? Because when you see it you turn by one pi and walk away!

Damn, I'm witty.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

Tricky hot scoops Kelpek gets hot scoops.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

Lol Microsoft. Still not buying your crap. PS4 already took your fandom away, Avatar style


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 20, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> 6.) Microsoft has a fine print included with the Xbox One. "Any of these derpaderpaderps are subject to change blahblahblah..." ... Okay, I'm bad with quotes.  Sue me. *The point is, nothing is keeping them from reinstating these restrictions AFTER people have bought the console.* >_>


That goes for any companies that exist today, including Sony. What makes so sure that they won't come up with some kind of DRM for their update for PS4 in future after the console's release?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Umm no, consoles can't just implement DRM or additional requirements for their consoles unless it's specified in the contract.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 20, 2013)

Doesn't change a thing, still not buying it.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Umm no, consoles can't just implement DRM or additional requirements for their consoles unless it's specified in the contract.



Doesn't it need specific hardware anyways? Either way, I doubt Sony would pull that kinda stuff off. With Microsoft pulling back and EA pulling out of the idea of online passes, Sony implementing DRM and Microsoft reimplementing it would simply be idiotic.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Umm no, consoles can't just implement DRM or additional requirements for their consoles unless it's specified in the contract.



They can.

All these EULA contracts have a clause that says something like "We reserve the right to change any parts of the terms and conditions and you can't do shit about it".

Just search on Google 'EULA we reserve the right' and you'll see what they can do.

This change that MS is doing is going to be from a  so it'll be just as easy to implement it again.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 20, 2013)

Microsoft: If you don't like our unreasonable and stupid console then don't buy it!
*now*

Microsoft: Please buy our console, we'll listen a bit more to you


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not buying the Shitbox.


----------



## WT (Jun 20, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I told you people control the companies, not the other way around.
> 
> A lesson in economics for all those who fear corporations.
> 
> ...



Lol no. Depends on the bargaining power of either party. Although it has been solidified through social media, I can think of countless of options where corporations have higher bargaining power.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I told you people control the companies, not the other way around.
> 
> A lesson in economics for all those who fear corporations.
> 
> ...



That's not really what happened here. If Microsoft had their way and there was no competition, we'd be seeing much worse than what it was suggesting at first with the Xbone. What convinced them was not the people telling it to stop what it was doing. It was the fact that it was losing its fanbase to PS. And the damage is already done. Microsoft might be pulling back from its bullshit, but I imagine a good portion of its previous fanbase which converted to PS won't be so easy to trust MS now.


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 20, 2013)

console gaming died with ps2 , consoles suck now and  there is no reason to buy them , all the good console games are on the  pc too and there are tons of  free games on the pc thanks to valve , unless you are hardcore nintendo fan you have no reason to buy consoles , ps4 and xbox one are both waste of money.

Both sony and microsoft must take huge steps to make console gaming better , more exclusives , cheaper games , cheaper consoles , its just stupid to give 400$ to play 3-4 exclusives of unknown quality.


----------



## Casyle (Jun 20, 2013)

I still don't know what I'm going to do... I bought both a PS3 and Xbox 360 only to find I only played the 360 and my PS3 is, literally, gathering dust. So I don't intend to buy both consoles again.

At the moment I think I think I'm leaning towards the PS4... That Kinect is the real deal breaker for me. I simply don't trust 'em not to attempt to abuse it for advertising profit, and I despise the idea of paying for something I don't want and will never use.

Same reason I rarely buy CDs and just get singles.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> We all know PS4 >>> Xbox 180, but don't ruin your credibility by making these ridiculous statements. Xbox Live is always up, robust, and it hasn't gotten hacked.


You also have to pay to use services like Netflix which is just fucking retarded.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> They can.
> 
> All these EULA contracts have a clause that says something like "We reserve the right to change any parts of the terms and conditions and you can't do shit about it".
> 
> ...



Complete nonsense, no such contract would ever hold up in any court of law. Any rights they reserve must be specified. Writing something in any EULA along the lines of "we can change any aspect of this contract any time" is invalid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Complete nonsense, no such contract would ever hold up in any court of law. Any rights they reserve must be specified. Writing something in any EULA along the lines of "we can change any aspect of this contract any time" is invalid.


Eh, they could word it to be that way. For instance our contract at work has customers sign into a binding contract for two years, but when it comes time to raise prices we're allowed to do that and we're allowed to remove channels. The trick to the contract is that it's just saying you're married to use for this amount of time because X, there's no obligation to keep the same channels in packages or the same price points and if we give you a new customer discount, you're not promised that rate, you're promised so much of a discount. So instead of saying you're going to pay 44.99 for two years, we say "you're going to get 15 dollars off for two years" or something along those lines. 

I've had to explain that shit enough to pissed off people, but they word contracts just to fuck people over.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Eh, they could word it to be that way. For instance our contract at work has customers sign into a binding contract for two years, but when it comes time to raise prices we're allowed to do that and we're allowed to remove channels. The trick to the contract is that it's just saying you're married to use for this amount of time because X, there's no obligation to keep the same channels in packages or the same price points and if we give you a new customer discount, you're not promised that rate, you're promised so much of a discount. So instead of saying you're going to pay 44.99 for two years, we say "you're going to get 15 dollars off for two years" or something along those lines.
> 
> I've had to explain that shit enough to pissed off people, but they word contracts just to fuck people over.



Obviously that's possible, but they need to specify which aspect of the contract is subject to change, so if Microsoft wants to reserve the right to implement additional DRM/spy software or restrictions on used games, they'll have to say so in the contract, which will probably get just as much media attention as the initial fuckup.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Obviously that's possible, but they need to specify which aspect of the contract is subject to change, so if Microsoft wants to reserve the right to implement additional DRM/spy software or restrictions on used games, they'll have to say so in the contract, which will probably get just as much media attention as the initial fuckup.


It might, but gamers tend to not think much. I know plenty of people who were buying it before the fuck up was fixed. To be honest I don't want a system that was designed with this kind of DRM in mind because it could be kicked on at any time if it's there.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll probably buy one now. The whole always online thing never bothered me, but the DRM thing meant I was basically leasing games rather than buying them, and that was too much for me. Since that's no longer an issue, I'm okay with it.

Some things to note, this basically opens up the road for developers to apply their own DRM if they want to, just like on the PS4, potentially this could be much worse for some games. But it's easier to just avoid one game instead of a whole game system.

As for microsoft changing their policy later on, it could happen, but console manufacturers need to sell consoles for years, not just at launch, so it seems very unlikely, and there's no reason to assume Sony couldn't do the same thing anyway. In fact, Sony also has a reputation of not living up to their E3 promises. That was and is still why I'm a bit weary of all the good news coming from Sony, I'll believe it when I see it.

The microsoft statement that DRM was part of the system and couldn't be removed at this point in the production turns out to be complete bullshit. Goes to show just exactly how worthless PR statements are.

At the end of the day there's two ways to look at it, depending on personal bias, either they did a great thing by at least trying something new for the industry rather than playing it safe, and ultimately chosing for the consumers' wishes, OR you could say they show a complete lack of understanding with the DRM, and are wussing out now.

Both are true, actually. They tried to move the industry forward, but made a huge judgment error, the consumers weren't ready for this yet. To put it bluntly Microsoft had this idea to make their console similar to Steam, with digital libraries that could be accessed from everywhere, but there was just too much backlash because it felt too controlling. I mean people seem to forget (just like Sony's reputation) but at the beginning, Steam was very unpopular too. Now it's like the golden boy of gaming, but console gamers are probably even more conservative than PC gamers, so microsoft's similar plan for consoles backfired even more on that market. In fact the whole short-memory span of consumers pattern makes me think this will blow over for microsoft as well.

Prediction for the console war and next generation:

PS4 takes an early lead, xbox will catch up a bit and in seven years time it'll be practically tied in western markets.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Complete nonsense, no such contract would ever hold up in any court of law. Any rights they reserve must be specified. Writing something in any EULA along the lines of "we can change any aspect of this contract any time" is invalid.



Under the  this would normally be the case however with software you're buying a license to use and I don't think that clause in the EULA has ever been contested in the courts.

However OFCOM is taking action over  so we never know however this is to do with contracts and not licenses. If MS did make a 180 again midway through and there's a big enough outcry then maybe we can get it looked at but at the moment I don't think anything could be done.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It might, but gamers tend to not think much. I know plenty of people who were buying it before the fuck up was fixed. To be honest I don't want a system that was designed with this kind of DRM in mind because it could be kicked on at any time if it's there.



Console gamers are a lot like US voters. Sure, you have your die-hard ultra-partisan supporters who will excuse any bullshit their side pulls, but there's always the swing voters, who decide the elections in the end. If only the Microsoft fanboys buy the new xbox, that's bad business for Microsoft because they're missing out on a shit ton of potential customers.



Kind of a big deal said:


> Prediction for the console war and next generation:
> 
> PS4 takes an early lead, xbox will catch up a bit and in seven years time it'll be practically tied in western markets.



That's not how it works. Developers will see who wins the early race and this will give Microsoft a shitty position to negotiate exclusive deals and such, further eroding their position in the market. Given that there's virtually no difference in hardware, this can easily create a snowball effect which will leave Microsoft at a permanent disadvantage. The only thing they can really do now is bring something entirely new to the table.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Under the  this would normally be the case however with software you're buying a license to use and I don't think that clause in the EULA has ever been contested in the courts.



Because what you suggest never really happened. When has a completely DRM free game ever reversed their position and implemented an always-online requirement? Not to mention that even if one game does it, nobody would bother going to court about it, but if the console itself suddenly requires it, that would jeopardize some people's entire game collection.



> However OFCOM is taking action over  so we never know however this is to do with contracts and not licenses. If MS did make a 180 again midway through and there's a big enough outcry then maybe we can get it looked at but at the moment I don't think anything could be done.



Yeah, that's silly. Some business models simply have to raise prizes in certain situations and as long as that was made clear in the contract, there's really nothing to contest.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> That's not how it works. Developers will see who wins the early race and this will give Microsoft a shitty position to negotiate exclusive deals and such, further eroding their position in the market. Given that there's virtually no difference in hardware, this can easily create a snowball effect which will leave Microsoft at a permanent disadvantage. The only thing they can really do now is bring something entirely new to the table.



Microsoft as a whole is in a better spot than Sony for these things. Sony's games department is running a profit, but other than that it's not like Sony has very deep pockets.

If there were such a thing a snowball effect, then by your logic surely the PS3 could never have crawled back to a tie with the xbox360.

There are some hardware differences, there's always some new periferals introduced mid-lifespan, in microsoft's case it's probably illumiroom. Just a matter of time untill Sony makes a weaksauce imitation.

Also, there's a trend in games where online elements that are not just multiplayer, will become important. Xbox's online offerings seem more rebust with their huge amount of servers, games like dark souls and dragons dogma just to name a few are being praised for pushing the envelope on this, and I'm thinking devs will jump on that. This will be the real new element that the next gen brings to the table for gaming.


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently it's really fucking easy to change their policy on a moment's notice, so it makes you wonder why they thought it would be a good idea in the first place. 

On the other hand, it also means that it can be sneaked back in at anytime. ;;3


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> That's not really what happened here. If Microsoft had their way and there was no competition, we'd be seeing much worse than what it was suggesting at first with the Xbone. What convinced them was not the people telling it to stop what it was doing. It was the fact that it was losing its fanbase to PS. And the damage is already done. Microsoft might be pulling back from its bullshit, but I imagine a good portion of its previous fanbase which converted to PS won't be so easy to trust MS now.


not really, if it had no competition then gamers would jump ship to pc gaming


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> not really, if it had no competition then gamers would jump ship to pc gaming


Expect that PC gaming is far more costly than console gaming.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Expect that PC gaming is far more costly than console gaming.


Are you sure? The hardware is more expensive but the software is cheaper...


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> not really, if it had no competition then gamers would jump ship to pc gaming



And most PC games are made for.....well.....PCs. Also made by Microsoft. Who's to say they wouldn't pull that shit on PC games as well?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Are you sure? The hardware is more expensive but the software is cheaper...


The Hardware also has to be updated every few years, much more often than you change game systems.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2013)

Seems like they really do want to sell their product


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Release notes, XBOne System Software patch 1.1.0083:
All DRM features "accidentally" turned back on, we're not sure how this happened but our engineers are investigating the problem.  Until then why don't you see if you'll tolerate this abuseenjoy all the new end-user functionality this provides?​


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Expect that PC gaming is far more costly than console gaming.



wtf? if you invest 400-500e you can build a pretty good pc who can last 4+ years and play every game , also games are always cheaper or free on pc , thanks to steam you can get a very big amount of high quality games free.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Freedan said:


> And most PC games are made for.....well.....PCs. Also made by Microsoft. Who's to say they wouldn't pull that shit on PC games as well?



Because they will screw over the multiple companies that make desktops. Which will be even bigger than this Xbox one fiasco.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm just gonna leave this here


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2013)

Still not buying it lol. 


They are eventually going to find a way to screw people again.


----------



## Hwon (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Hardware also has to be updated every few years, much more often than you change game systems.



No.  PC hardware *can* be updated every few years if someone wants to stay on the cutting edge.  Consoles are 6 months behind or more to equivalent PC hardware at release and there is no updating them through their life cycle.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

Hwon said:


> No.  PC hardware *can* be updated every few years if someone wants to stay on the cutting edge.  Consoles are 6 months behind or more to equivalent PC hardware at release and there is no updating them through their life cycle.



The problem is the hardware in a console doesn't change, so there's more consistency with making games when the expectation of the hardware will never change. PC is different, with everything at least having a minimum requirement, which you aren't running the game to it's fullest potential.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Expect that PC gaming is far more costly than console gaming.



It's really not. I can get a PC with equal or better specs than a PS4/xbox1 right now for the price they announced.



Freedan said:


> And most PC games are made for.....well.....PCs. Also made by Microsoft. Who's to say they wouldn't pull that shit on PC games as well?



Wtf? Microsoft studios rarely makes PC games. They occasionally publish games, but they're still rather small in the PC business compared to Activision, EA or Valve. And even if Microsoft was a major PC publisher, that still wouldn't give them any control over other publishers' DRM management.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Hardware also has to be updated every few years, much more often than you change game systems.



Bullshit, you don't have to update PC hardware any more than you have to update console hardware. You can't play all the most recent games on the best settings of course, but they won't look any worse than before and they'll still look a lot better than on consoles.



Hand Banana said:


> The problem is the hardware in a console doesn't change, so there's more consistency with making games when the expectation of the hardware will never change. PC is different, with everything at least having a minimum requirement, which you aren't running the game to it's fullest potential.



And if you play a console port of a PC game you'll never be able to run it on its fullest potential, ever.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Live is not always up, in fact it goes down *quite often.*  You are correct that it has not yet been hacked, that's not to say it never will be.



This is definitely false. I can't think of a time in the past year XBL has been down for more than once or twice for a short period of time. PS+ on the other hand 




> It's also true though that PS+ gives you far more value for your dollar than Live Gold does.  It's really not even the least bit comparable.  $50 per year instead of $60 and they give you a shit load of games each year as well as pretty good sales as well.



Actually they are both 60 dollars a year unless you buy the 12 month card, which then they are both 49.99 at gamestop. And if two year old games for free are the reason you think PS+ is better than XBL, than you do not have both systems or tried them out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> It's really not. I can get a PC with equal or better specs than a PS4/xbox1 right now for the price they announced.



I hear this claim a lot, I'm not sure I believe it though.

A PS4 is retailing at $400 yes?  That's incredibly cheap for a gaming PC.  For generations now the console hardware has been sold at a loss (I believe the original XBox was the first to do this).

- 8GB of very fast ram ~$100 (technically underperforms the PS4)
- 8 core CPU ~$160
- MB with onboard graphics, sound, ethernet (none with onboard graphics and sound that support good ram, guess we'll buy those extra) ~$50
- 5.1 Soundcard ~$15
- "Next Gen" Radeon based graphics card - ~$365 (3GB of dedicated ram)
- 500GB HD ~$60
- Dirt cheap case ~$15
- Windows 8 Home ~$100

So my total, not including the lack of warranty, the do-it-your-self assembly, and minor items like fans and power supplies is $865.  I'll grant I pulled prices from newegg so you can probably find things cheaper but not 50% cheaper.

Even pulling the graphics card out entirely it's over the PS4 price.


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2013)

Also since 90% of gaming titles are designed from the ground up to work on console architecture, they perform far better than they would on an equivalent PC, which is why you see new 360/PS3 titles to this day on 8 year old consoles that perform flawlessly with what would be medium-high settings on a new PC.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I don't take into account all the time you'll have to put in to getting everything working together, time that Sony/Microsoft has already done and the game manufactures will make sure isn't a problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Those specs would run you around 600 for preassembled desktop with a better graphics card, processor and hard drive. Pros? Well if something goes wrong with your console and they always will you don't have to call in a warranty to fix it or pay almost half the price of a console for a new part.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

Computers > Consoles.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> Computers > Consoles.*










**User's post is stated as an opinion and there's no point in really arguing this. Plus this is coming from Toroxus, so take it with a grain of salt.*


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> I hear this claim a lot, I'm not sure I believe it though.
> 
> A PS4 is retailing at $400 yes?  That's incredibly cheap for a gaming PC.  For generations now the console hardware has been sold at a loss (I believe the original XBox was the first to do this).
> 
> ...



What makes you think that a PS4 has the best graphics card and isn't a mobile version. Also, what makes you think that the ram is >2Ghz at cas 5?
You can easily buy the PS4 ram for $30, not the $100 you claim. I don't feel like dealing with the rest of the nonsense in this post.


----------



## Ari (Jun 20, 2013)

> Computers > Consoles.



**


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, did I forget to mention that console hardware has some of the worst possible quality controls? Tell me more about the red ring of death....


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate console war threads.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> What makes you think that a PS4 has the best graphics card and isn't a mobile version. Also, what makes you think that the ram is >2Ghz at cas 5?
> You can easily buy the PS4 ram for $30, not the $100 you claim. I don't feel like dealing with the rest of the nonsense in this post.


That's no where near the "best graphics card" out there.  That was based off of the description of the PS4 having "" and the assumption that "next- generation" means "at least this generation."  My pricing was based on the cheapest workstation graphics card of the current or previous Radeon releases (again from NewEgg so it's probably still overpriced).

But even if you drop it down to a $30 graphics card you're still way over budget.

As to the RAM no way.  You can't buy the RAM speed that's in the PS4 for primary memory on a computer.  This also ignores the fact that your OS will eat half the RAM on your PC which is not true of the console's stripped OS (though this is somewhat made up by dedicated VRAM on the graphics card).

If I'm wrong, prove me wrong.  Show me where you can buy a new system that meets or exceeds the PS4 specs for $400.

Again, at least since the X-Box consoles have initially been shipped at a loss counting on games to make up the difference.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> If I'm wrong, prove me wrong.  Show me where you can buy a new system that meets or exceeds the PS4 specs for $400.


That PC build also has to include a wireless mouse or keyboard with sensor control and a visual UI. Good luck.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> I hear this claim a lot, I'm not sure I believe it though.
> 
> A PS4 is retailing at $400 yes?  That's incredibly cheap for a gaming PC.  For generations now the console hardware has been sold at a loss (I believe the original XBox was the first to do this).
> 
> ...



Hmm, major problem here is the conversion rate, I think. PS4 and xbox1 both convert their prices at 1:1 for the European market, so it'll be 400? in Europe, which is about 530 USD.

Although I do object to your classification of the PS4. It doesn't have 8 GB of regular RAM, it has 8GB of unified system memory (only in that light does GDDR5 even make any sense) and it has an APU, a unified CPU and GPU. So if I buy what you listed I'll have something that's leaps and bounds ahead of the PS4.

Gotta get going, I can compile my own list later if you'd like.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 20, 2013)

I think people will excuse this as a marketing strategy like:
"what do you benefit if you release something super good and wait for it to come out? on the other hand start giving news about it that can make people happy, you can release something waited for, and in the time of releasing it you bring it out as disappointment, but now in the current time zone, people will be talking about the xbox MUCH MORE than the PS4, that's how the xbox will sell more, its a smart move"

Word took froma friend of mine, but I really doubt microsoft thought that way~


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2013)

Are we taking into account all the other stuff we can do with a PC besides playing said games?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 20, 2013)

Microsoft has already lost the battle because of its stupid policies. The way it tries to beg fans to come back is shameful.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Are we taking into account all the other stuff we can do with a PC besides playing said games?



No. We are basically refering to gaming, and media usage. Software appications such as word processors, and other data usage is not being compared. Although if you flash the console and load Linux on it, it will then be able to compere with such applications.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> That's no where near the "best graphics card" out there.  That was based off of the description of the PS4 having "" and the assumption that "next- generation" means "at least this generation."  My pricing was based on the cheapest workstation graphics card of the current or previous Radeon releases (again from NewEgg so it's probably still overpriced).


They are probably referring to the 7000 series, which is a cheap power-efficient series. Most of which are around $100.




> As to the RAM no way.  You can't buy the RAM speed that's in the PS4 for primary memory on a computer.  This also ignores the fact that your OS will eat half the RAM on your PC which is not true of the console's stripped OS (though this is somewhat made up by dedicated VRAM on the graphics card).


First off, W7 takes about 1GB of ram. Not 4GB. Secondly, we're talking about computers, not toys, so no Windows 8. Thirdly, the GPU can't utilize more than 1GB of vram unless the resolution of the image exceeds 2550x1600. Good luck finding a TV with a resolution higher than that. Fourthly, the ram of the PS4 is "8GB DDR3" which is about as vague as fuck. There's a serious difference in speed between 2.4Ghz Cas 5 DDR3 ram and 1Ghz Cas11 DDR3 ram. Also a serious difference in price.

Next up, we have a MB for $40 with onboard audio. 500G HD for $50 and it's even 7.2k RPM instead of the 5K in the PS4. The only thing you were right about is the case and the CPU. However, don't forget a PSU for $60. 

So
$100 for the GPU.
$30 RAM
$160 CPU
$40 MB
$50 HDD
$15 Disk drive
$60 PSU
$15 Case

So at $470 you could get a hardware equivalent. Of course the 8-core CPU is completely bottlenecked by the RAM and thus totally unneeded. The RAM also handicaps the GPU too. So for $470, you could have a lower CPU and better RAM for the same price and have a superior rig. Of course, only computer experts would realize that and not buy into the gimmick of "EIGHT-CORE CPU!!!!1111!!ONE!!


----------



## happiholic (Jun 20, 2013)

Considering that its more expensive and the stupidity of the Kineckt or whatever the fuck that camera thing is called, I'm still not getting an XBox One.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> So
> $100 for the GPU.


That's not going to be a gpu comparable to one of the PS4.


> $30 RAM



Ram is cheap so I give you that.



> $160 CPU
> $40 MB



Assuming you can get that as a combo deal. otherwise you're looking at a shitty performance.


> $50 HDD



A 50 buck HDD is going to have a slow write speed.


> $15 Disk drive



The PS4 and XB1 are coming with blu ray drives. Please try again.


> $60 PSU



No.



> $15 Case



A 15 buck tower case? That shit made out of aluminum foil?

And where's the motion senser devices and a input with a visual UI?

Tor, I hope you never go into the pc building business.


----------



## santanico (Jun 20, 2013)

Like I'd waste my money on this crap.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> So at $470 you could get a hardware equivalent. Of course the 8-core CPU is completely bottlenecked by the RAM and thus totally unneeded. The RAM also handicaps the GPU too. So for $470, you could have a lower CPU and better RAM for the same price and have a superior rig. Of course, only computer experts would realize that and not buy into the gimmick of "EIGHT-CORE CPU!!!!1111!!ONE!!



So you're saying for more than the cost of the PS4 you can get a machine that's inferior to it?

Good to know


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> So you're saying for more than the cost of the PS4 you can get a machine that's inferior to it?
> 
> Good to know



Minus the ram and the cheap ass dvd drive, I guarantee the rest of the parts are all discontinued. Really, a 15 buck tower? The heat will melt that shit.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> That's not going to be a gpu comparable to one of the PS4.


That's the ATI Radeon 7700. The generation used in the PS4, please find at exact name of the GPU used in the PS4 and then we can shop. Oh, and go ahead and justify an extra 2GB of Vram that has no function, for free, let alone an extra $200.



> Assuming you can get that as a combo deal. otherwise you're looking at a shitty performance.


Welcome to the world of consoles, bro. Shitty performance for a shitty value. Did I ever say I'd build this computer? Nope. But I'm stooping to Sony's level and getting parts at their quality and performance standards.



> A 50 buck HDD is going to have a slow write speed.


Not necessarily. 




> The PS4 and XB1 are coming with blu ray drives. Please try again.


$50 dollars.



> No.


The same quality PSU as the one in the PS4? Yep. 





> A 15 buck tower case? That shit made out of aluminum foil?


Same quality as a console case. You'd be surprise what cases go for when they order too many of them.



> And where's the motion senser devices and a input with a visual UI?


Sorry, I couldn't find equivalents on the internets. An equivalent being at least a 20% failure rate.



> Tor, I hope you never go into the pc building business.


I don't build junk like what I've listed, nor do I recommend people to buy junk like the stuff I listed tossed into a box with a sticker and totted as the best console ever.



EvilMoogle said:


> So you're saying for more than the cost of the PS4 you can get a machine that's inferior to it?
> 
> Good to know



Sigh, people who don't know computers shouldn't talk about it. For about $500, you could get a barebones "gaming" computer about 2 times as powerful as a PS4 and have parts that fail <10% of the time. I say "gaming" because true gaming rigs don't start until about $800 when you get more than 30fps and actually have anti-aliasing, unlike consoles.

 I forgot that consoles don't even have anti-aliasing yet.  I was watching someone play Mass Effect 3, and crying at the pixelated edges being displayed at somewhere around 20-40fps. 

Oh, and when someone finds the exact name, the FULL model, of the components, let us know. Because even if the PS4 has a 8-core, even supposing that the MB or RAM could utilize it, which it can't, I bet you there will be an "M" attached to the model name, signifying that is a mobile version. A lower-power, lower-heat version. Comparing a GPU or CPU to it's mobile version is like comparing a scooter to a motorcycle.



Hand Banana said:


> Minus the ram and the cheap ass dvd drive, I guarantee the rest of the parts are all discontinued. Really, a 15 buck tower? The heat will melt that shit.


It was all ready to ship when I looked it up. And Evil picked out the case, not me. Furthermore, if your case is melting, you're doing something wrong. I can't think of a substance they build cases out of that melt even with the shittiest components in them, like the Xbox 360.

You seem to get personal at the drop of a hat, so let me do the same. Bro, I maybe able to pick out the shittiest of parts to make a console better than a PS4, while still having the same quality parts and come into the ball-park without the mass-production of a console. Furthermore, no real computer designer would ever build a computer to the specs of a console, because half of the parts are just marketing gimmicks completely gimped by the performance of other parts. Like an 8-core with 1ghz DDR3 ram. You might as well fuel a jet engine with wet toilet paper at that point.
But despite all that shit in a box, never have I heard of someone melting a computer like you. For you to melt a computer, the amount of stupidity would be meme worthy. Now did you ever say you melted a computer? No, because that would be a strawman. But you strawman'd me by saying I'd build the parts list I gave above.

But to be fair, I'm much better at comparing parts'd-computers to manufactured ones above the $1k mark, since that's where my market is with customers. I'm used to comparing terrible RAM from companies like Alienware than Sony. At least their computers don't use M-processors and try to be gaming rigs. 

Consoles are basically computers for people to dumb to learn them. This convenience comes at a cost through cutbacks in the components.

Edit: I bet half the people who support the belief that consoles are a purchase that has value in regards to performance and reliability related to price, had to google what "aliasing" is.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 20, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Umm no, consoles can't just implement DRM or additional requirements for their consoles unless it's specified in the contract.


Of course they can. Just like how sony was able to update their ps3 so people wouldn't be able to install custom homebrew to their ps3s.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> Sigh, people who don't know computers shouldn't talk about it. For about $500, you could get a barebones "gaming" computer about 2 times as powerful as a PS4 and have parts that fail <10% of the time. I say "gaming" because true gaming rigs don't start until about $800 when you get more than 30fps and actually have anti-aliasing, unlike consoles.



Don't worry, I'm sure mommy will help you buy one even if your paper route doesn't pay enough 

You can just say "no I can't make a system with the PS4 specs for $400" you don't have to try to justify yourself.  We're not judging you because you failed here, we're just friends chatting about the upcoming console releases.

And for the record I have never taken the position that consoles are better than PCs, this is obviously untrue.  Only that the hardware they put into newly released consoles is sold at a loss and thus essentially by definition cannot be purchased more cheaply.  Not from retailers at least, maybe off the back of a truck or something.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2013)

Just just get both, why you people always angry...


----------



## Syed (Jun 20, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Just just get both, why you people always angry...



Cause my way is the best way. PC master race. 

Screw Xbox PS4 all the way.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2013)

Syed said:


> Cause my way is the best way. PC master race.
> 
> *Screw Xbox PS4 all the way.*



technosexuality


----------



## Syed (Jun 20, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> technosexuality





Can't believe that's an actual thing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2013)

Trying to argue that PCs will ever be better than consoles gaming-specs wise is a badly losing argument, but I still prefer PC because muh mods.

Also Steam and related services are really awesome, but I imagine this generation of consoles will work in a similar fashion where you don't actually need a game disc.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 20, 2013)

Calling it, OUYA will win this generation


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure mommy will help you buy one even if your paper route doesn't pay enough
> 
> You can just say "no I can't make a system with the PS4 specs for $400" you don't have to try to justify yourself.


Okay, "No, I, myself, can't make and sell a system with the PS4 specs for any amount of money and not feel like a bond villian."



> We're not judging you because you failed here, we're just friends chatting about the upcoming console releases.


I didn't know there was judging going on here, interesting to know.



> And for the record I have never taken the position that consoles are better than PCs, this is obviously untrue.  Only that the hardware they put into newly released consoles is sold at a loss and thus essentially by definition cannot be purchased more cheaply.  Not from retailers at least, maybe off the back of a truck or something.



My argument is that the hardware they put into consoles is such terrible quality, aka red ring of death, and so gimmicked, aka the 8-core cpu with 1ghz ram, that that's how the price is so low.
"You get what you pay for" is a saying that isn't always correct, but it is in the case of modern consoles.



Syed said:


> Can't believe that's an actual thing.



What am I reading? 



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Trying to argue that PCs will ever be better than consoles gaming-specs wise is a badly losing argument,


Clarify because what you're saying is that Consoles > PCs in terms of performance. That is so fucking laughable and false that I think what you meant to say and what you said are two different things. Do you mean consoles are a better value of price per power without relation to reliability? If that's what you're trying to say, I agree.
But if you're trying to say that consoles are a better value of price per power and reliability, then I'm chuckling. If you're trying to say that consoles are more reliable and powerful, then I will literally laugh out loud.

Now I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming you typo'd or something, but just in case you, or anyone else, actually thinks consoles out perform PCs:
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 20, 2013)

Meooooooow.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2013)

@Microsoft

It's too late fuckers.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 20, 2013)

now if they can only lower the price a lil bit...

**


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2013)

Toroxus said:


> Clarify because what you're saying is that Consoles > PCs in terms of performance.



For games? They are. They're designed for games and 95% of games are designed for them. They don't suffer CPU or RAM bottlenecks because the games make use of what they have to offer at full efficiency.


----------



## Hwon (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, the only reason consoles even appear to approach comparable performance with an equivalently priced PC is because the console version of any game is what PC enthusiasts label as being "dumbed down" i.e. lower res. textures, lower render distances, less particle effects, etc... all so that the console can handle it.  

Again, that is only in the first year or so in the life cycle of the console.  After 18months even barebone PCs crush consoles in performance.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 20, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> Of course they can. Just like how sony was able to update their ps3 so people wouldn't be able to install custom homebrew to their ps3s.



So when did they say that people would be able to install custom homebrew on their consoles prior to that? I'm guessing never. Banning something you never officially supported in the first place is pretty damn easy. It's like WoW intentionally breaking an addon, which they've done lots of times now. You don't have any right to mod your console or to install whatever software you like. The consoles must support games made for that console, but that's it. They have no obligation to support any custom software and can break it whenever they feel like it. That is not a breach of contract in any way.

Really, people need to lay off the shitty comparisons.



Blue said:


> For games? They are. They're designed for games and 95% of games are designed for them. They don't suffer CPU or RAM bottlenecks because the games make use of what they have to offer at full efficiency.



I can get the same thing on my PC. If I tune down every game to minimum settings, I can play even the most recent games at 100 FPS or more. If that's your thing, consoles might indeed be a better option (although the running cost is still far worse than for a PC).


----------



## baconbits (Jun 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Pathetic, they're literally begging the fans to come back.



Wouldn't you rather have them do that then say "screw those people!"?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 20, 2013)

kresh said:


> 1.) You're still forced to get the Kinect along with the Xbox console, more than likely driving up the price.  Their excuse is that it'll make developers more inclined to use it.
> 
> 2.) PS+ is by far the superior online service.  More free games?  Count me in.
> 
> 3.) $100 less for a slightly more powerful machine and a much more innovative controller.



1. Some of us love the Kinect and would wind up getting it anyway, so...

2 and 3;





Banhammer said:


> I'm not so pig headed or overly loyal to sony (THOUGH I DO FUCKING LOVE MY VAIO COMPUTER) that I can't get an xbone now that some of my major gripes with it have been essentially reversed



I was getting it anyway, considering those "problems" were never a problem for me to begin with (it only affected mobility) and now that they are fixed, I've actually LOST interest, but the return of mobility means it's better now because I can play it in Internet-less places... so I'm getting it now...



Blue said:


> I bought an original Xbox on launch day and own 200 shares of Microsoft stock so I'm just going to pretend it never bothered me and carry on.
> 
> I'm still not getting either a One or a PS4 until the prices come down. I can wait a year to save 500 bucks.



That too.



ExoSkel said:


> PS4 pre order cancelled.







Tom Brady said:


> lololol people that are thinking of buying this system.
> 
> As mentioned by some peeps in the Xbox thread ........ they can easily just give an update and reinforce DMR



And so can Sony...


GENIUS! 



Sunuvmann said:


> Xbox Live hides basic shit behind a paywall.
> PS+ gives free games n shit
> 
> XBL is only just doing that.





My 'sides 



Saufsoldat said:


> Umm no, consoles can't just implement DRM or additional requirements for their consoles unless it's specified in the contract.



Exactly, and if they could, what keeps Sony from doing just that? Or are you implying that the rules of the game are different for Microsoft just because they are Microsoft?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 20, 2013)

I just wish I had no problems in the world so I could really invest in this shit.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 20, 2013)

Mattrick knows 

Mind you, the best thing would've been making an "Advanced" and "Portable" version with one being the one with the requirements and the other being the DRM-less one...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2013)

I think the damage has been done, and no one smart will spend 100 dollars more on an inferior product.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 20, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the damage has been done, and no one smart will spend 100 dollars more on an inferior product.



Unless your name is Sleipnyr


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still going to buy an Xbox one (WTF is with this name), but I'll wait a year or when the price drops. ALL but one of my friends are part of the PS community, so not like I'd miss out gaming with them...


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 20, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Unless your name is Sleipnyr



Yeah...



Ayanli said:


> I'm still going to buy an Xbox one (WTF is with this name), but I'll wait a year or when the price drops. ALL but one of my friends are part of the PS community, so not like I'd miss out gaming with them...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2013)

Aaaand at the end of the day, PS4 still has better specs at a lower price point than the XB1.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 20, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> 1. Some of us love the Kinect and would wind up getting it anyway, so...



Oh you poor deluded soul.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Aaaand at the end of the day, PS4 still has better specs at a lower price point than the XB1.



Sorry, but I've got other reasons for sticking around...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

^Do tell us


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Kinect, Interactive TV, XLIVE Upgrade and Roman Title!

Edit: Had FFXV remained in SCEA's hands, then I would've stayed with them, but now, I'm on the Xboat!!! 

Not a Microsoft fanboy, and still plays PS1 games on the original PSOne...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

> Kinect



You'll love the Wii


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> You'll love the Wii



Low processing power and terrible shojoish library. No


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*+*



*+*​


*+*​




*=*

*DEAL BREAKER!!!*​


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd totes go gay and spread my butcheecks if Master Chief ordered me to do so. I realize that I'd become paralyzed from the waist down, but I will do it for the sake of the UNSC.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2013)

QTE: The Game 


On the PS4 as well. 





Eh, that's pretty much all it has going for it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

^Hater.

Go back to your Dreamcast..


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh man, if only COD and BF didn't exist 

Also, FF15 is exclusive to PS3 and 4


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> QTE: The Game



Your point? 



Seto Kaiba said:


> On the PS4 as well.



And your point is?


My current Kinect would adore to have a word with you... 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Eh, that's pretty much all it has going for it.



Oh, there's more... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

Ahh, the flailings of a Xbone fanboy. Quite funny


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Oh man, if only COD and BF didn't exist
> 
> *Also, FF15 is exclusive to PS3 and 4*





Yeah... 

Apparently, only fanboys would buy the XBONE (I'll admit it, the name stuck) and can't buy it because I prefer it over the PS4 (and I always buy the more innovative console)...


----------



## Shozan (Jun 21, 2013)

I know this is one-sided satire but it does have some good points imo. How can you debate against this? Please, i want to see the two sides, not a fanboy of xbox or ps4


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

For one, the whole Gamestop point is bullshit. Gamestop has always been the publishers bedfellow. No matter how they implement DRM, you can bet your ass that Gamestop will benefit from that. 
Also, its not the used games, or piracy that puts developers out of business. It's the high costs that they incur to make a "AAA" game. Since they put a lot money into it, they can't really make a profit or break even. But, there are studios that put out games like COD and Metro that make a ton of profit, because they're smart about their money. 
So yeah, the whole "developers" rant is bs.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I know this is one-sided satire but it does have some good points imo. How can you debate against this? Please, i want to see the two sides, not a fanboy of xbox or ps4



Satire or not, that's what happened. We were going to have limitations, along with *NEW* stuff, now we only have an X360 with better graphics and _slightly_ better XboxLive...

Because this criticism was what caused it, I'm now definitely sticking with the Xbone out of solidarity to Microsoft having to downgrade their console and hence making it less innovative than the PS4...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr, you DO know that Double Helix is making Killer Instinct right?  They have a 100% rate of making terrible games.  I do not have high hopes for Killer Instinct.

Also Crimson Dragon?  Meh, rail shooters are kinda old hat at this point.

Glad you were smart enough to not include Titanfall as it's a timed exclusive.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

Do tell, what was the big innovation you've missed out on ? The lack of indie games ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I know this is one-sided satire but it does have some good points imo. How can you debate against this? Please, i want to see the two sides, not a fanboy of xbox or ps4



I find it quite stupid to be honest. I think it should be clear why people would object to a console that is ultimately a gimmick device, constantly is required to stay online to function, and the matter with Steam is that the games are well...*cheaper.* The need or incentive to resell or swap is extremely low in comparison to a game that can be up to $60 USD on regular occasion for consoles. 

I realize it's a parody, at least I hope, but used games and swapping games are huge part of gamer culture. It's a big part of how people get into them, and the reality is that not everyone can afford these cutting edge games, but they likely know someone that will. Just for an isolated example, my cousins and I during the 32 to 128-bit eras would swap games all the time. Hell, renting games was a HUGE determining factor in whether or not we really wanted to buy a game, and it was only often used games that we, or rather our parents, could afford. If the games had STEAM prices, there would virtually be no need for a used games market.

"Innovation" and I would hardly call what Microsoft was doing with the Xbox One as such, is also about timing. Look no further than devices such as the Neo Geo, the Jaguar, Game Gear, and Dreamcast that had lofty pursuits, interesting innovations, but came far too soon at a time where the technology featured was either too costly or too cumbersome to maintain in comparison to cheaper, and while technologically inferior, more accessible and versatile consoles.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find it quite stupid to be honest. I think it should be clear why people would object to a console that is ultimately a gimmick device, constantly is required to stay online to function, and the matter with Steam is that the games are well...*cheaper.* The need or incentive to resell or swap is extremely low in comparison to a game that can be up to $60 USD on regular occasion for consoles.
> 
> I realize it's a parody, at least I hope, but used games and swapping games are huge part of gamer culture. It's a big part of how people get into them, and the reality is that not everyone can afford these cutting edge games, but they likely know someone that will. Just for an isolated example, my cousins and I during the 32 to 128-bit eras would swap games all the time. Hell, renting games was a HUGE determining factor in whether or not we really wanted to buy a game, and it was only often used games that we, or rather our parents, could afford. If the games had STEAM prices, there would virtually be no need for a used games market.
> 
> *"Innovation" and I would hardly call what Microsoft was doing with the Xbox One as such, is also about timing. Look no further than devices such as the Neo Geo, the Jaguar, Game Gear, and Dreamcast that had lofty pursuits, interesting innovations, but came far too soon at a time where the technology featured was either too costly or too cumbersome to maintain in comparison to cheaper, and while technologically inferior, more accessible and versatile consoles.*



:applause

This is actually a *GOOD* reason to prefer the PS4 and I wholeheartedly agree with it. If people provided this as an argument as to why Microsoft should fall back, then I'd actually be convinced that they have their reasons to change sides...

Yet people always fail to mention this and go around waving the "lolDRM", "lolVigilance", "lolInternetcrap", "lollibrary" and so on. That's why I'm not going to change to the PS4, because I fear for the chance that _IDIOCY_ might be contagious...


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Jun 21, 2013)

Not only that, but that rant completely leaves out the aspect of sharing your games with friends, something that I honestly love to do. Whenever I want to try out a game, I usually borrow or rent it to see how I like it first, and having that ability taken away is like losing a video game tradition. And honestly, what DOES Xbox have for exclusives - I'm sorry, I mean MENTION WORTHY exclusives outside of Halo? Rareware hasn't produced a decent game outside of the Nintendo owned titles in years, so them being owned by Microsoft is a moot point now.

It's funny, because the only thing this system intended to "innovate" was theoretical at best. There weren't enough pitched ideas on how to utilize the benefits of being constantly online, the Cloud functions, etc. It came at a price too steep for an underdeveloped "innovation" with nothing more than a promise that it would bring good things.

If I were an Xbox fan, I would personally be raging right now at just how much of a fiasco this whole thing was, and the horrible initial responses to feedback.

For the record, there's no promise FF15 will be 'good' anyway. Keep in mind that 13 was hyped up too, and in the end, it just looked pretty and was little more than a shitstain. While it looks good, it's also on PS4 anyway, so it's hardly an advantage. Again, it goes back to Halo being the only title worth mentioning.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

GrandLordAtos said:


> For the record, there's no promise FF15 will be 'good' anyway. Keep in mind that 13 was hyped up too, and in the end, it just looked pretty and was little more than a shitstain. While it looks good, it's also on PS4 anyway, so it's hardly an advantage. Again, it goes back to Halo being the only title worth mentioning.



Without FFXV, I lost any incentive to buy the PS4. Xbox retains Crimson Dragon, Ryse and Halo, so it'd only make things many times worse for the PS4 in my eyes as FFXV was the system seller for me, and with it multiplatform, I look at the best seller. Since Ryse seems great, guess who I'm siding with.

I also don't want to belong to the side that is known as "Xbone haters" since I don't really hate it as much as I think they had a monkey doing the planning for them...

Killer Instinct is completely an opinion and so Crimson Dragon... Ryse and Below also fill the criteria, so...

Oh, Dead Rising 3 too...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 21, 2013)

Still less powerful.
Still more expensive.
Still must buy Kinect.

Still not buying.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

^ No problem, I'm still getting it...


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> ^ No problem, I'm still getting it...



That is unacceptable stance  to take.

Go fuck yourself xboxoneeigthyfanfag, make sure you leave your kinect on so we could watch you do it.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> That is unacceptable stance  to take.
> 
> Go fuck yourself xboxoneeigthyfanfag, make sure you leave your kinect on so we could watch you do it.



​


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> ​



You... by any chance glance at my set.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2013)

3% battery life...half life 3 confirmed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> ^ No problem, I'm still getting it...


A fool and his money are soon parted.


What an idiot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2013)

The Ps4's hard ware is superior. What else is there to say? You have to play the next bullshit Halo game or Desaturation: the Game (Gears of War).


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

As someone not getting the Xbox One, at least right away. I'm mainly bummed about not getting to play Forza, that racing game is my jam.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Ps4's hard ware is superior. What else is there to say? You have to play the next bullshit Halo game or Desaturation: the Game (Gears of War).



Yes. **


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> ^ No problem, I'm still getting it...



Your loss :/


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

> I also don't want to belong to the side that is known as "Xbone haters" since I don't really hate it as much as I think they had a monkey doing the planning for them...



Oh honey, you have forsaken logic, haven't you ?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Oh honey, you have forsaken logic, haven't you ?



What the fuck you sayin', dawg?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

I am saying that you can shove Master Chief up your dick and record it with Kinect


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> I am saying that you can shove Master Chief up your dick



How do you expect a fanboy to take this in a negative light?



> and record it with Kinect



Did you just throw this back at me?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I know this is one-sided satire but it does have some good points imo. How can you debate against this? Please, i want to see the two sides, not a fanboy of xbox or ps4



Having a hard copy is far superior to streaming a game over the net. Why? Because any slight hiccup would just fuck over your entire play time. 

Microsoft looking after developers? Does politicians help the lower/middle class whenever they can?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

As a person who just buys games for the online multiplayer (and some campaign), I prefer XBOX over PS any day of the week. Terrible experiences with the PS+.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> You... by any chance glance at my set.



Just in case 



Rainbow Dash said:


> A fool and his money are soon parted.
> 
> 
> What an idiot.



It's not an idiot if the person knows what he's getting into. And I do...



Freedan said:


> Your loss :/



Exactly.



Elim Rawne said:


> Oh honey, you have forsaken logic, haven't you ?



Depends on who's talking, I won't go into the side that is hating on the Xbox One...




Elim Rawne said:


> I am saying that you can shove Master Chief up your dick and record it with Kinect



And I'm saying you can take your bloody PS3-2 and spend 400 $ playing another PS3 with slightly prettier graphics...



Elite Uchiha said:


> As a person who just buys games for the online multiplayer (and some campaign), I prefer XBOX over PS any day of the week. Terrible experiences with the PS+.



You know what's worse? I had a PS3 and I literally threw it into the garbage because of how shit it was and bought an X360 afterward. As with someone wanting the console, nobody did. All my friends owned an Xbox 360 and I was the only person with a PS3.

I'll laugh my ass of if one day Sony gets purchased by Microsoft (my old Vaio apparently approves of this idea).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Company fanboyism is stupid.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree, but sometimes people take it too far and you have to take the other side to remind people they aren't alone.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

My irony meter just went off


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 21, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> ^Hater.
> 
> Go back to your Dreamcast..



It was a legitimately good console with a great game library, it just came far too ahead of its time. Had the timing been better, and the wait for the technology to become cheaper and more streamlined we probably would have still had Sega consoles today. Yet that is my previous point about timing in revealing innovations.


----------



## Boa Hancock (Jun 21, 2013)

Sony won this console war/race, Microsoft just did it to make sure their sales are on par with Sony's.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 21, 2013)

Why would anyone want an Xbox at this point ? I really don't get it.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 21, 2013)

Boa Hancock said:


> Sony won this console war/race, Microsoft just did it to make sure their sales are on par with Sony's.



How can you accurately predict a race which has not even started yet? It's like a decade war which will not be decided before it even starts.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> My irony meter just went off



Mine went off as soon as people began ranting about the DRM reversal...



Elite Uchiha said:


> How can you accurately predict a race which has not even started yet? It's like a decade war which will not be decided before it even starts.



This too...

Believe me, hating stuff makes it popular


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

Who cares at this point Microsoft handicapped themselves something serious and now they're gonna pay.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2013)

Normality said:


> Why would anyone want an Xbox at this point ? I really don't get it.



It has bells and whistles


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> It has bells and whistles



Wouldn't that make gaming loud.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 21, 2013)

I don't know if this has been discussed yet but has anyone checked out this new "illumiroom" that they are working on? It looks crayy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re1EatGRV0w[/YOUTUBE]

Real virtual gaming isn't far.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Jun 21, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It was a legitimately good console with a great game library, it just came far too ahead of its time. Had the timing been better, and the wait for the technology to become cheaper and more streamlined we probably would have still had Sega consoles today. Yet that is my previous point about timing in revealing innovations.



I'd figure you would get it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> As someone not getting the Xbox One, at least right away. I'm mainly bummed about not getting to play Forza, that racing game is my jam.



Gran Turismo series is imo superior to Forza.  Then again I will say Halo has been better than Killzone.

Unfortunately both Halo and killzone are shit compared to Half Life and STALKER (once you get rid of the bugs in the latter)


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 21, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Gran Turismo series is imo superior to Forza.  Then again I will say Halo has been better than Killzone.
> 
> Unfortunately both Halo and killzone are shit compared to Half Life and STALKER (once you get rid of the bugs in the latter)



I do miss Half Life


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been playing black mesa which is HL one with HL2 graphics and interface.  Very good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> I don't know if this has been discussed yet but has anyone checked out this new "illumiroom" that they are working on? It looks crayy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re1EatGRV0w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Real virtual gaming isn't far.



Not even close.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ttjlo5Mnpu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Gran Turismo series is imo superior to Forza.  Then again I will say Halo has been better than Killzone.
> 
> Unfortunately both Halo and killzone are shit compared to Half Life and STALKER (once you get rid of the bugs in the latter)



I play both, but always came back to Forza more often, idk why.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 22, 2013)

Huh. I seriously thought Microsoft would keep going with this. I guess this is what console wars does to you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Still have major problems with the Xbone


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 22, 2013)

^you mean, besides the name ?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 22, 2013)

What a train wreck of a thread...

The console wars are stupid. Arguing over which system sells more, and which sells more games, is a massive waste of time. It's your money, use it in whatever way makes you happy.

As for the upcoming systems,  I won't be spending a penny on the Xbox One,  because of their terrible policies and initial response to legitimate fan concern. I won't be getting a PS4 until I see a satisfying selection of games. 

But this fanboyism is the most pointless nonsense ever.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 22, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Gran Turismo series is imo superior to Forza.  Then again I will say Halo has been better than Killzone.
> 
> *Unfortunately both Halo and killzone are shit compared to Half Life and STALKER (once you get rid of the bugs in the latter)*



My man, you have good taste.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

People still think connecting to the internet once every 24hrs was that bad of a policy?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol wow. Now this is news. 

I'm a little bit dissapointed that Microsoft did this though, not because I liked what they were doing(hell no), not because I'm a sony fanboy, but I thought it would be interesting to see one of the biggest flops in gaming for a long time now. 

It was fun reading all the messed up stuff Microsoft was doing for the Xbone. Ah well, still not getting a Xbone.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 22, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Gran Turismo series is imo superior to Forza.  Then again I will say Halo has been better than Killzone.
> 
> Unfortunately both Halo and killzone are shit compared to Half Life and STALKER (once you get rid of the bugs in the latter)



Where the hellz is Half Life 2: Episode 3? I mean, _five years_ to make an expansion?


----------



## lacey (Jun 22, 2013)

Doesn't really matter to me, since the damage is done. 
Then again I never cared for Xbox so...haha.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> People still think connecting to the internet once every 24hrs was that bad of a policy?



It's an awful policy when you go on holidays. Most of the places I've been to on while on vacation have had no internet (which includes my family's summer house). Not that I'd be able to play anyway, since I live in Portugal.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> People still think connecting to the internet once every 24hrs was that bad of a policy?



It screwed over the servicemen who were abroad.
It also only works in certain countries.

For example, CD Projekt (Witcher 3) are based in Poland. Poland is not getting the XBL at launch. Therefore they can't play their own fucking game at launch.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Rawri said:


> It's an awful policy when you go on holidays. Most of the places I've been to on while on vacation have had no internet (which includes my family's summer house). Not that I'd be able to play anyway, since I live in Portugal.





Elim Rawne said:


> It screwed over the servicemen who were abroad.
> It also only works in certain countries.
> 
> For example, CD Projekt (Witcher 3) are based in Poland. Poland is not getting the XBL at launch. Therefore they can't play their own fucking game at launch.



True. I guess looking through my perspective it seemed like not a problem. But I agree that would fuck over soldiers, which is a no-no. 

Glad they took it back.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

Microsoft lost me. The only reason I was going to get it was because I absolutely love Halo. Fuck it, I'll just watch gameplay and get a PS4.


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Narcissus said:


> What a train wreck of a thread...
> 
> The console wars are stupid. Arguing over which system sells more, and which sells more games, is a massive waste of time. It's your money, use it in whatever way makes you happy.
> 
> ...


You in the wrong thread with this shit dawg. 


Elite Uchiha said:


> People still think connecting to the internet once every 24hrs was that bad of a policy?


...........


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> ...........



Well unless your a soldier or live in the stone age, you probably can connect to the internet *once every 24 hours* ....and if you can't you probably have bigger problems to deal with.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 22, 2013)

> you probably can connect to the internet once every 24 hours



Unless the servers are down (see D3,Simcity etc etc)


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2013)

Gino people are that stupid........we're done here.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Elim Rawne said:


> Unless the servers are down (see D3,Simcity etc etc)



Might be mistaken here, but wouldn't your internet provider be the only reason you couldn't connect to the internet?



Gino said:


> Gino people are that stupid........we're done here.



Glad you could contribute.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Might be mistaken here, but wouldn't your internet provider be the only reason you couldn't connect to the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you could contribute.



Could be, but you are still connecting to their servers. Anything goes wrong with that, your console is bricked until its fixed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Well unless your a soldier or live in the stone age, you probably can connect to the internet *once every 24 hours* ....and if you can't you probably have bigger problems to deal with.



It's a stupid policy, however way you slice it. For one it assumes that human error doesn't exist, and second, it does not account for circumstance during which the Xbox One may not be able to access the internet for 24-hour intervals. People desperately like to bring up PCs, laptops, and smartphones but you can shut those down and use them at any interval you wish without the internet at all in contrast to what the Xbox One was initially stated to require. It makes moving around with it very inconvenient. Not to mention most people, well...

*Work.*

Or go to school, sometimes being occupied for days, weeks at a time with it. It kind of puts a wrench in the whole idea.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2013)

^ It doesn't become nonfunctional without Internet, it just can't play games until your Internet is restored.

Of course that's a serious problem for people that don't play games daily.  Did you power off your XBOne for 3 days because you weren't playing it and then wanted to do something while your Internet was out?  Sucks to be you.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 22, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's a stupid policy, however way you slice it. For one it assumes that human error doesn't exist, and second, it does not account for circumstance during which the Xbox One may not be able to access the internet for 24-hour intervals. People desperately like to bring up PCs, laptops, and smartphones but you can shut those down and use them at any interval you wish without the internet at all in contrast to what the Xbox One was initially stated to require. It makes moving around with it very inconvenient. Not to mention most people, well...
> 
> *Work.*
> 
> Or go to school, sometimes being occupied for days, weeks at a time with it. It kind of puts a wrench in the whole idea.



I would assume that once I come back to my dorm from classes I would simply log on and it will reconnect?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 23, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ It doesn't become nonfunctional without Internet, it just can't play games until your Internet is restored.


**


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

EvilMoogle said:


> ^ It doesn't become nonfunctional without Internet, it just can't play games until your Internet is restored.
> 
> Of course that's a serious problem for people that don't play games daily.  Did you power off your XBOne for 3 days because you weren't playing it and then wanted to do something while your Internet was out?  Sucks to be you.



Why would it work like that. If you turned it off, the console would simply report back when activated again...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Elite Uchiha said:


> People still think connecting to the internet once every 24hrs was that bad of a policy?



Having it being required at all is a bad policy no matter the time restriction.


Sleipnyr said:


> Why would it work like that. If you turned it off, the console would simply report back when activated again...



With the internet out?


----------



## Casyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Why would it work like that. If you turned it off, the console would simply report back when activated again...



It can't report back if your internet is down...


----------



## Rescuebear (Jun 23, 2013)

Probably one of the stupidist things microsoft has ever done. Too late now because potential buyers are already horrified by the fact this technology was almost put in place.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Having it being required at all is a bad policy no matter the time restriction.
> 
> 
> With the internet out?



Then that's an ISP problem, and well, those are not terribly common either...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Then that's an ISP problem, and well, those are not terribly common either...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



He lives in his own world, best to just ignore him.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>





Enclave said:


> He lives in his own world, best to just ignore him.



Freaks like you must leave in Antarctica. Bloody explain why Internet is a problem to someone who lives in a city and has a good internet provider or get the fuck out!

Edit: XBL down... for like... you know 20 minutes


----------



## krickitat (Jun 24, 2013)

It just comes down to the fact that buying a new console in the first release is a dumb idea. Wait a couple months for the price and the lines to go down, pay attention to the real reviews, check the games available and then make the decision.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 24, 2013)

krickitat said:


> It just comes down to the fact that buying a new console in the first release is a dumb idea. Wait a couple months for the price and the lines to go down, pay attention to the real reviews, check the games available and then make the decision.



This is the best I can't recommend. I'm running a risk by pre-ordering because I know what I'm getting into, but the truth is that this debating is not going anywhere without someone having actually used the fucking consoles, hence...

...why I'll limit myself to answering questions that may change in the future...


----------



## Murdoc (Jun 24, 2013)

_Since unveiling our plans for Xbox One, my team and I have heard directly from many of you, read your comments and listened to your feedback. I would like to take the opportunity today to thank you for your assistance in helping us to reshape the future of Xbox One. _

What a load of shit. If It wasn't for competition Microsoft would have stuck to the DRM.
Fans actually believe they are the prime cause of the change.


----------

